# Getting Massive



## Hero Swole (Sep 25, 2013)

100g fats/300g of carbs/480g protein/cals 3700

5 meals a day

per meal:
1lb of protein chicken, fish, meat

60g of carbs 1 1/2 cups of rice, 13 oz of potatoes, 7 oz whole wheat pasta (i go up to 80 to 100 pre and post workout)

fats olive oil 2 spoons per meal, ground beef is 27% fat once a day.

the cals and fats are higher than i posted but i dont really track them. im at 220 lb at the moment so the protein is 40g higher than it should be but I like to keep the number at 80g instead of 75g or whatever plus im not exactly eating 480g its a bit less. 

How  do you guys do it? I like to keep it clean because i dont have the biggest appetite if I eat more fats i get STUFFED!!


----------



## losieloos (Sep 25, 2013)

Eq is the secret. Seriously.


----------



## Hero Swole (Sep 25, 2013)

There 400g of protein not 480 lmao


----------



## Jada (Sep 25, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Eq is the secret. Seriously.



Lmao !! 
Hero can u give some stats


----------



## Hero Swole (Sep 25, 2013)

Jada said:


> Lmao !!
> Hero can u give some stats



220
6 1
Bf 12%


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't mix carbs and fat in the same meal.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't mix carbs and fat in the same meal.



At all? Is that possible?


----------



## PFM (Sep 25, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I don't mix carbs and fat in the same meal.



He's only 15 years old so it doesn't matter.


----------



## DF (Sep 25, 2013)

Unfortunately a very important part of getting more muscular is increasing your food intake.  I found that I actually have to train myself to eat more.  Most of my life I had not been a big eater.  I'd eat the basic 3 meals/day.  During that time my body weight would be between 180-190lbs probaly roughly 12-14%BF.  In the last few years getting in more meals 5-6 my body weight sits around 220lbs without forcing food down.  Most of my meals at this time are chicken breast with brown rice or lean ground beef with pasta & sauce.  My smaller meals are usually greek yogurt and fruit.  My next cycle which will start next month I will have to increase my food intake 500-1000+ cals/day.  That will put my cals around 4500.  Damn, did I just friggin babble on a bit.......................

Anyway your going to have to stuff that shit in bottom line.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2013)

i drink hi cal pro shakes when bulking.  1st thing AM, pre WO, post WO.  milk, egg white, olive oil, peanut butter, dextrose, plain oatmeal threw a coffee grinder.  really helps cuz you do not have to eat everything, you can just drink.

still get in 4-5 good meals.  jasmine rice, potato's (normal + sweet) chicken, steak, ground turkey, ground beef, green veggies, etc


----------



## losieloos (Sep 25, 2013)

U cant teach eating.


----------



## chrisotpherm (Sep 25, 2013)

losieloos said:


> U cant teach eating.



True story.  When I did my first bulk I was misreable.  However eventually by maintiaing and not lettting up I actually begin to be hunger as time went on.  Now that I have maintained I am literally starving when it's time to feed.  Folks around me always tease me about my cooler I bring in.  However those little fools won't test me at the weights.  LOL.


----------



## DoriDori (Sep 25, 2013)

chrisotpherm said:


> Folks around me always tease me about my cooler I bring in.  However those little fools won't test me at the weights.  LOL.


Hahaha, that's funny!


----------



## chrisotpherm (Sep 25, 2013)

DoriDori said:


> Hahaha, that's funny!



Yeah man.  There a lot of runners in the military than lifters as it's just easier.  They tease me about my size, however I still run my two miles in 1354 at 230LBS!!!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 25, 2013)

Bulking is fun...cutting sucks. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2013)

Its called force feeding..its how I gained my 90lbs+

Honestly there are secrets to eating that much

Compounds are the secrets-of course you dont tell others, just like Pro BBers, to create/continue your mythos (which is essential)

Any time a kid asks, you just say "force feed till ya puke!"

Ethanol (gives me munchies+calories) and opiates were my secret compounds 

Those 2, along with GHRP-6, EQ, weed, and others are what Pros use

EVEN SO-force feeding is STILL needed/utilized

HSwole, im just tellin it lime it is, not telling you to do it


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 26, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bulking is fun...cutting sucks. That's all I have to say about that.



Both are fun to me!

When cutting, I get to only worry about having a Frosty from Wendy's and one meal at night

I love that convenience


----------



## powermaster (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm not so sure about the training yourself to eat more. I have been force feeding myself now for two weeks and have gained 6lbs but this has not gotten any easier. Maybe in time it will. Just gotta keep pushing through


----------



## DF (Oct 2, 2013)

powermaster said:


> I'm not so sure about the training yourself to eat more. I have been force feeding myself now for two weeks and have gained 6lbs but this has not gotten any easier. Maybe in time it will. Just gotta keep pushing through



Keep pushing pm..... It's not easy.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Oct 2, 2013)

Gotta eat big to get big! I'm almost sick by my 5th meal lately.

When I cut I work best with a carb cycle diet it seems like...when you go keto the energy level just isn't the same...when I carb cycle I don't get the cravings like I do in keto...


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Bulking is fun...cutting sucks. That's all I have to say about that.



^^ There is much wisdom here ^^


----------

